# Sony Vegas MP3 plugin register



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

I've been using Vegas for about two years now and it hasn't given me any trouble, until now. Whenever I open an MP3 file or try to render as an MP3 file, it says that I need to register Sony MP3 plugin 2.0. This has never happened before, it says I need some kind of HTML file to activate it.


----------



## gianc24 (Sep 26, 2010)

i have that problem, too. help me please


----------

